# Gangsterize your Glock



## KenpoTex (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## hemi (Jun 8, 2005)

LOL thats funny.  I bet the LAPD with start to issue that weapon soon.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 8, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Silat Student (Jun 8, 2005)

A buddy of mine is getting some glocks for his 21st birthday (which is rapidly approaching). I think I have to see a friend about making some of these for him


----------



## OULobo (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, how disturbing and rather. . . . sacraligious. There are a few Austrians rolling in their graves (or laughing really hard).


----------



## thesensei (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally...just what I've always wanted!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 9, 2005)

That was GREAT.

I'm sending that out to all the cops I know.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 10, 2005)

What! No chrome or pearl grips? That's weak.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually, there was an incident where ignorant politicians tried to make a huge stink out of this:



> *Hoax angers city officials*
> 
> 
> Bogus flier promotes night sights as accessories for Glock handguns
> ...


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 11, 2005)

I think we can give the politicians a break this time. There is so much silliiness out there being presented in a serious manner that it is hard to tell the stuff _made_ to be funny. All the gang jewlery, music, etc are done by people trying to make a quick buck while knowing what they are supporting. I can almost see people coming up with this product for the same reason.

The ad is pretty funny. But do you want to see some of the web sites I have found that are just as funny but are meant to be serious? Try Topsecrettraining.com for a start and then ask yourself if this ad pales by comparison.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

LOL!!! Thats great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see people shoot like that all the time.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 16, 2005)

Can  I get mine with diamonds in the sights.  I need my bling.  I'll need a Tommy Hilfiger holster also.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 17, 2005)

This is the gun you really need for this type of application.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

i am going to get one for each hand


----------



## OULobo (Aug 3, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> i am going to get one for each hand


why, planning on being in a John Woo movie.  :uhyeah:


----------

